# Woodbury Common Train from NYC or Bus?



## confused111 (3 Feb 2008)

Has anyone got the train from New York to Woodbury Common or is the bus the best option! Am heading over on Wednesday!
Thanks,


----------



## Mrs Mac (4 Feb 2008)

Don't know anything about the train Sorry!

I was there last week and got the bus from the Port Authority at 9.15am and it took an hour to get to Woodbury.  The cost was $40.00 return.  I went on a Sunday so the traffic was pretty quiet.  I also left it late in the evening to get the bus back so probably missed the traffic again.

Was also there last year and went during the week.  The trip took an hour and a half and that would have been in traffic.

Happy shopping!  I did very well..........


----------



## EvilDoctorK (4 Feb 2008)

If there's more than one person then renting a car is likely to be a more cost effective option and would give you greater flexibility compared to the bus (and somewhere to put your shopping so you didn't have to carry it all around all day) - It's not that far to drive and it's all easy driving on motorways.


----------



## jonnyhotspur (4 Feb 2008)

Took the bus in September and thought it was very convenient. Zero stress involved. Hire a locker when you get out there so the arms won't be pulled off you with all the lugging.


----------



## Auntie (4 Feb 2008)

If you are staying on the Eastside, there is a bus that goes up 3rd Avenue and stops at certain streets on the way out. 
We got this from literally outside our door, and saved us trying to get to Port Authority for 8am. You can either get the bus back to the Eastside at 2:15pm (way to early  ) or else get any of the other ones back to Port Authority
All the info here https://www.coachusa.com/shortline/booking.asp?action=ProductDetail&TRP=1&productId=4044


----------



## vallnett (4 Feb 2008)

You should also check out Jersey Gardens while you're there http://www.jerseygardens.com/ - it's an indoor outlet mall (great in cold weather!) just outside NYC, is more high street than Woodbury, depends on what you're looking for.  You can take bus number 111 or 115 from the Port Authority, costs $5 each way and takes about 25 mins to get there, buses run all day [broken link removed]

I was just there and we got the 9.15am bus that got us there for about 9.45am and the shops open at 10am.  When you get there show your passport to the info desk and they give you an additional book of vouchers. Enjoy!


----------



## John Rambo (4 Feb 2008)

I'd recommend hiring a car or getting a limo. We usually get a limo which works out at $100 each. You've flexibility, somewhere to leave your shopping and it's a door to door service.


----------



## Stevo2006 (4 Feb 2008)

Bus from Port authority is very handy. One tip is to bring a suitcase on wheels with you when you go for all your shopping. Another thing is if you go by bus you are entitled to discount vouchers which gives you further reductions in most shops (20% in a lot of cases) you just present you bus tickets at the information centre.


----------



## sharecarer (4 Feb 2008)

We were staying in Hoboken and so got the train as it was much handier for us - only 40 mins and there are buses to and from the station to the shops. No queing and very quiet and comfortable. Would recommend it if it's on your line


----------



## landlord (4 Feb 2008)

If you click on the site below
https://www.premiumoutlets.com/vip/register.asp
you can register with Chelsea Premium Outlets and you get a FREE MASSIVE  book of coupons with big saving when you arrive at Woodbury Common. Well worth it. I have done it loads of times.
As for transport there are 2 buses from Port Authority, the Grey line and the Short line, they both go every hour approx. Be careful, either one or both bus services try to sell you a more expensive ticket that includes this book of coupons....which hopefully you will have got for free anyway.  So which ever bus service you go for make sure you ask for the price without the coupons...
Enjoy.....


----------

